
Time to fix patents, stronger patent systems seem not to lead to more innovation - shahryc
http://www.economist.com/news/leaders/21660522-ideas-fuel-economy-todays-patent-systems-are-rotten-way-rewarding-them-time-fix?cid1=cust/ednew/n/bl/n/2015086n/owned/n/n/nwl/n/n/n/n
======
shahryc
"An early study found that newcomers to the semiconductor business had to buy
licences from incumbents for as much as $200m. Patents should spur bursts of
innovation; instead, they are used to lock in incumbents’ advantages."

